# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ****برنامه مطالعه ریاضیات نوروز**** تعداد محدود:دی

## Amir James

سام لیک.
طی پیغام خصوصی های فراوان دوستان مبنی بر اینکه برنامه مطالعاتی ریاضی بده بهمون،
عرض میکنم از همین لحظه تنها به ۵ پ.خ اولی که برسه بهم برنامه مخصوص میدم و تو عید تقریبا روزی ۳۰ دقیقه وقت میزارم و جواب سوالاتشون رو میدم. (تلفنی هر روز بین ساعات ۱ تا ۳، مشخص میکنم ساعتشو) (جواب سایرین رو هم طیق همین الان در سایت میدیم)
سپس این دوستان برنامه هاشون رو در همین تاپیک میزارن تا سایرین هم استفاده بکنن.
من برنامه ریز نیستم، پس از یک مشاور خبره هم کمک میگیرم در ریختن برنامه دوستان.
فقط *حتما* در پ.خ اینارو جواب بدید:

*۱- اسم:
۲- تراز میانگین ریاضیات: ( دیف + گسسته + تحلیلی + پایه)
۳- کتبی که کار میکنید.
۴-دروسی که خوندید و اونایی که دست نزدید.
۵-حذفیاتتون.
۶- سال چندم کنکورتونه
۷-ساعت درسیتون.
۸-نقاط قوت ریاضی و نقاط ضعف
۹- چقدر میخواین رو ریاضی وقت بزارید.
۱۰- خدافظ
*دقیقا همین ترتیب + خدافظ آخرشم بزارین :Yahoo (94):   :Yahoo (94): 
عزت زیاد!


+ پ . ن : واس این میگم واس ۵ نفر اختصاصی پیگیر میشم چون ریاضیات رو نمیشه نسخه کلی داد + اینجوری تقریبا از هر طیفی یه برنامه تو همین تاپیک قرار میگیره برای سایر دوستان + وقتم کمه.

پ . ن ۲ :*فقط رشته ریاضی!



دقیقا به ترتیبی که گفتم با شماره جواب بدید،
یعنی :
۱- امیر 
۲- ۸۰۰۰
۳-دیف : الگو + تخته سیاه ـ تحلیلی: .... و ...


*

----------


## Alikonkuri

*بابا چه ادماي خيري پيدا مي شه !
تو اين اوضاع كه ثانيه ها مهمه برا بچه وقت مي زاري انشاالله هر چي ميخوايي قبول شي !
امين*

----------


## Kimzo

چه مدير گلي داره اين بخش رياضي :دي
قربان خيلي ارادت داريمااا :**

----------


## MAHSA

واسه ریاضیا فقط برنامه مطالعاتی میدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/واسه تجربی برنامه نمیدین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amir James

بله. چون رياضيات تجربي هارو اشنايي ندارم متاسفانه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir James

ظرفیت تموم شد :Yahoo (94): 
دیگه پ.خ نده کسی!
کاری بود که از دست من بری میومد.
خانوما اگر پ.خ دادن براشون توضیح دادم که نمیشه متاسفانه. حقیقتا راحت نیستم روزی حتی ۵ دقیقه با یک خانوم صحبت کنم. به دلیل اینکه بعدش ممکنه حاشیه پیش بیاد تو انجمن.
حالا شاید واس خانوما کاری بکنیم تا با یک خانوم حرف بزنن! شاید! 
عزت همگی زیاد.

----------


## amirheli

دکی . آقا من دیر رسیدم  :Yahoo (92):  :Yahoo (92):    واقعا نمیشه دیگه کاری کرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## 1mahdi1

سلام 
اول ممنون بابت وقتی که میذاری برا بچه ها.
دوم ما که الان دیدیم چه گناهی داریم؟
سوم اگه راهی نباشه وا سه دادن برنامه به ما
اونایی که برنامه گرفتن لااقل بین برنامه و شرایطشون رو بذارن تا شاید با شرایط یکی از بچه ها همخونی داشته باشه و اون هم استفاده کنه
یه پیشنهاد هم به جناب مدیر ریاضی.
اگه ممکنه براتون واسه هر طیفی یه برنامه بدین(اونایی که 100 میزنن - اونایی که هیچی نخوندن-اونایی که نصفشو خوندن و ...)

----------


## lapoota

حالا اگه برا خانو ما جواب میدادی اونا هم مثل خواهرت هیچ  حاشیه ایم پیش نمی امد

----------


## Amir James

> دکی . آقا من دیر رسیدم    واقعا نمیشه دیگه کاری کرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


از برنامه ساير دوستان استفاده كنيد. متاسفانه انسانم و توانايي بيشتري ندارم.




> سلام 
> اول ممنون بابت وقتی که میذاری برا بچه ها.
> دوم ما که الان دیدیم چه گناهی داریم؟
> سوم اگه راهی نباشه وا سه دادن برنامه به ما
> اونایی که برنامه گرفتن لااقل بین برنامه و شرایطشون رو بذارن تا شاید با شرایط یکی از بچه ها همخونی داشته باشه و اون هم استفاده کنه
> یه پیشنهاد هم به جناب مدیر ریاضی.
> اگه ممکنه براتون واسه هر طیفی یه برنامه بدین(اونایی که 100 میزنن - اونایی که هیچی نخوندن-اونایی که نصفشو خوندن و ...)


بهترين سعيم رو ميكنم.




> حالا اگه برا خانو ما جواب میدادی اونا هم مثل خواهرت هیچ  حاشیه ایم پیش نمی امد



من مشكلي ندارم، برامم فرقي نداره اما مطمئنا حرف هايي پشت سر من و اين بندگان خدا در مياد ( بي جنبه زياده تو سايت) 



به علاوه، شخصي كه باهاش در ارتباطم راحت نبود كه من با خانوما هم كار كنم.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad74

داداش من بهت پیام دادم جواب بده
ضمنا من که الان بعد از چند روز اومدم دیدم چی کار کنم؟
یه برنامه کلی بزاری برای هر قشر خوبه و هر کی هر چقدرش رو که خواست استفاده کنه
ممنون که وقت میزاری دمت گرم داداش

----------


## Amir James

الوعده وفا!
*سطح هز برنامه رو از شرح حال خودش بفهمید + من رو کسی لیبل نمیزارم کی قوی هست و کی ضعیف و سطح برنامه ها بسته به دروسی که حذف و  قوی و ضعیف و خوندن و نخوندن و جواب هایی که به سوالات درسی که گذاشتم دادن هست.

دوستان سوالی راجع به برنامه داشتن اینجا مطرح کنن.

**قسمت های سفید شده اسرار محرمانه هست
اسامی در شرح حال رو هم به اولین اسمی که به ذهنم میرسید تغیر میدادم

شرح حالش:

*


> سلام من یک برنامه مطالعاتی توپ میخواستم! 
> دیفم خوبه ریاضی پایم خوبه درصدام در حد 30-40 گسسته 30 تحلیلی 30 هندسه پایه 0-40 
> دیف 27-37-40
> ریاضی پایه : 20-25 ! درصد 
> کلا دیف و ریاضی پایه مهربان دارم با دیف گاج تحلیلی فار و گسسته فار و تحلیلی گاج و قلمچی آبی و گسسته مهروماه آموزشش هندسه پایه هم خیلی کتاب خوبی ندارم! فقط هندسه پایه رمزینه دارم میخواهم روش تست های کنکور رو تمرین کنم ! دوست دارم 
> ساعت مطالعاتی روزی 10 ساعت ! 
> کلا به ریاضیات علاقه دارم میخواهم کتاب نوروز رو هم بخرم همین دیگه بگو چه کار کنم 
> دمت گرم!


برنامه اش:

----------


## Amir James

*برنامه ۲.
شرح حال:
*


> *به نام خدا
> ۱- اسم: برد پیت
> ۲- تراز میانگین ریاضیات: ( دیف + گسسته + تحلیلی + پایه) : 7000
> ۳- کتبی که کار میکنید. : فار گسسته ، الگو دیف ، آبی پایه و تحلیلی (پارسال خیلی سبز حسابان)
> ۴-دروسی که خوندید و اونایی که دست نزدید.: طبق برنامه قلم چی تا الان خوندم ولی اکثرش رو نسبتاً ضعیف کار کردم
> ۵-حذفیاتتون.: نمیدونم ، هیچی فک کنم
> ۶- سال چندم کنکورتونه : 1
> ۷-ساعت درسیتون. : 6 ساعت - عید میبرمش بالا
> ۸-نقاط قوت ریاضی و نقاط ضعف : قوت: در همه ی دروس متعادل
> ...

----------


## Amir James

> *سلام دوست گرامی با تشکر از شما
> راسیاتش میخواستم اگه تونستی برام یه برنامه ویژه بریزی چون شرایط تقریبا غیر عادی دارم .
> عرض کنم بنده در ریاضیات آدم ضعیفی نیستم پایه قوی دارم و اگه چیزی را بخونم تا آخرشا رفتم . راساتش تا یک ماه پیش زیاد دل به ریاضیات نمیدادم و کلا تراز خوبی ندارم حدود یک ماه پیش شروع کردم به خوندن درس به خصوص ریاضیات .من دیفرانسیل 2 را از روی کتای آقای مهربان میخونم و الان بیشتر فصل مشتق را خوندم البته همراه با تست و بررسی دقیق .هندسه تحلیلی را از اول سال خیلی میخوندم و تقریبا توش وارد هستم اما تو یاد آوری فرمول ها مشکل دارم . سه فصل اول را خیلی بلد هستم . گسسته را زیاد کار نکردم میخواستم حذفش کنم ولی یکی گفت اینکار را نکن چون با توجه به بودجه بندی بالای اون و چون بعضی وقت ها دیف سخت میدن میتونه کمکت کنه.ریاضیات پایه فقط تو تابستون خوندم ولی الان که دارم دیف میخونم به مشکلی برنخوردم ولی تو مثلثات باید یه حساب ویژه باز کنم و مرور کنم تو بقیه چیزا مشکلم حاد نیست. هندسه پایه هم مثل ریاضی پایه.
> 
> اسم: استورات لوپز
> ۲- تراز میانگین ریاضیات: ( دیف :روز های خوب 70 میزنم روز های بد 20+ گسسته:نپرس + تحلیلی:30 تا 50 + پایه:40تا50)
> ۳- کتبی که کار میکنید.دیف :تخته سیاه (مهربان)+ گسسته:(ده استاد) + تحلیلی:گاج نقره ای+ پایه:نشر الگو)
> ۴-دروسی که خوندید و اونایی که دست نزدید.: بالا گفتم
> ۵-حذفیاتتون.
> ...


*

*

----------


## Amir James

*برنامه ۴
شرح حال:

*


> سلام
> 1-پسر مایکل جکسون 
> 2-5000(این میانگین تراز پارسال امسال هنوز شرکت نکردم)
> 3-دیف:تخته سیاه -پایه : تخته سیاه-تحلیلی گاج طوسی - گسسته : خیلی سبز
> 4-خوندم: هیچی  دست نزده :پایه - پیش 2 و گسسته و نحلیلی ب غیر فصل 1
> 5)هندسه1-2 - تحلیلی فصل مقاطع - گسسته نظریه اعداد
> 6-دوم
> 7)6ساعت درروز
> 8) قوت :تحلیلی - ضعف : تعریف حد و دنباله - فصل 0 دیف
> ...

----------


## Amir James

*برنامه ۵
شرح حال
*


> 1.باراک اوباما 5500.2 3. دیف:گاج توسی+آبی قلمچی تحلیلی:خیلی سبز هندسه پایه : نشرالگو 4. اکثر دروس رو خوندم 5. اینا رو کنار گذاشتم : نظریه اعداد 6.دومین ساله 7. روزی 8.5 تا 9 ساعت8.نقطه قوت : حد+مشتق نقطه ضعف شدید : انتگرال + مثلثات9. هر چقدر لازم باشه حتی حاضرم هر روز بخونم10. خداحافظ





>

----------


## mohammad74

بابا اینا سطحشون بالاست که برای ما ضعیف ها هم بزار دیگه دمت گرم ما رو فراموش نکنید :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mohammadali

> *برنامه ۲.
> شرح حال:
> *
> فایل پیوست 8562
> فایل پیوست 8563فایل پیوست 8564


امسال مگه 30ام داریم ؟  :Yahoo (77): 
29ام عید  :Yahoo (22): 
فکر نکنم بتونی ... موج منفی نیستم ولی دیگه ساعت تحویل نمیشه خوند

----------


## Amir James

٢ تا برنامه مونده اونارو هم ميزارم تا تصميم بگيريد سطحتون هست يا نه.

+

عيد ساعت ٨ هه حدودا. خب قبلش ميشه خوند و بعدشم ١ ساعت وقته تا شام پلو و ماهي عيد!
من جمعه اش رو نصفشو به خودم استراحت دادم.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir James

دوستان برنامه ها تا شب کامل میشه و زین پس هم به خودتون ایمیل میدم لطف میکیند در این تاپیک برای سایر بچه ها هم میزارید.
بدلیل تاپیک زیر ایمیل میکنم:
http://forum.konkur.in/thread10226.html#post165388

----------


## Amir James

برنامه ها آپ شد @mohammad74:
اگر برنامه ها مناسبت نیست تا شب برام پخ کن جواب سوالات اول تاپیک رو. سریع فقط چون شب آخرین بار هست که میام.

----------


## mohammad74

جواب دادم پیامت رو چک کن

----------

